# Marc Cohodes Comes Out Of Retirement To Short Canadian Housing.



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

http://globalnews.ca/video/2077995/is-the-vancouver-housing-bubble-set-to-burst


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Marc is a colourful character. Here's a great interview with him:

Interview with Marc Cohodes: Famous short-seller shares his favorite ideas/managers and life lessons


----------



## Melicoy (Nov 15, 2015)

After listening to that video I have made a couple of conclusions.

1. Us people up here are using private lending with bad rules to buy houses we can't afford.

2. He doesn't live here but didnt mention foreigners investing in BC affecting the bubble.

3. The foxes are in the hen house with no roosters in the hen house.

4. He is pulling experience from alt arms, option a's and ninja mortgages from the sub prime crash where Mr. Reagan deregulated it.

5. Image of a person from California that knows little about what is going on now and in Canadian history 

6. 95% WRONG!

My personal Conclusion. 
Bubble Yes, 
Private lenders crash with bankruptcy Yes. 
Takes up to 1.5 years to foreclose on a property in BC Yes. 
Big Banks Survive with Crash Yes. 
Rich Chinese people stop coming to SAFE BC to buy property NO
Demand decrease NO
Govt step in and do their job by creating rules to protect Canadians NO
ALR gets forced to remove ALR land to build more houses YES
Prices stop going up but remain constant like the Vancouver "BUBBLE" of 2009 YES

What do I do to afford a home? MOVE TO ABBOTSFORD


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

This guy has no idea what he is talking about. 1) Toronto and Vancouver are about .0001% of the Canadian RE market. Lots of places are in the dumps right now, like the oil patch. Other places have seen slow steady increase in prices since, forever. There are 1000s of places outside Vancouver and the GTA where you can buy a 3 bed 2 bath bungalow in a nice neighborhood for $250.000.

Mortgage lenders are way more conservative in Canada than in the US and private mortgages are much less common than subprime in the US. They are also way more cautious about lending money.

The chance of a US style meltdown is practically nil. Blowhards have been predicting this scenario since 2008. It never happened. If you look at a chart of Ontario house prices there was a dip of about 5%- 10% in late 2008 then back to normal. That was our 'crash'. I can't believe these goofs are still getting air time predicting something that was a blip on a chart 7 years ago.

He looks like a bum anyway. Where do they get these goofs and why do they put them on the TV.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Actually you should look up the Billion $ in problematic mortgages issued by Home Capital Group before talking. 

http://www.bnn.ca/News/2015/11/12/C...e-insurance-Author.aspx#.VkZVovzzmIg.linkedin

This too might interest you, it talks about the new CMHC chief discussing problems with CMHC insurance the risks the bank doesn't have to take.


----------

